# Thinking about waterfowlin next year...



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm really thinking about hunting waterfowl next year and am looking for some advice. 
Aside from hunting license waterfowl permit and stamp and steel shot what additional investments will I need? I have a gun that can shoot steel shot I'm figuring a couple calls will be needed but what else? I could sit on my back porch and shoot at geese all day long if I wanted to. If I was going for duck I'm guessing a few decoys will be needed. That's about all I can think of but again I don't know a thing about it so any input would be greatly appreciated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

getting the calls is a good idea, but then you have to learn how to use them. I will be spending the summer doing nothing but that. There is a park near my house that has ducks on it year round, I was there today making an ice hole after a large flock failed to land. I like to sit and listen to them and pratice trying to mimic them. I'm really surprised I did not bitched at by anyone for the ice hole that was walking by.

there are DVDs and what not for that too.


Scouting, look around for spots, knock on doors for private property permissionslips.

Also if you are south of rt 70 let me know so I can come over tomorrow and shoot geese off of you're back porch


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

shorebound said:


> I'm really thinking about hunting waterfowl next year and am looking for some advice.
> Aside from hunting license waterfowl permit and stamp and steel shot what additional investments will I need? I have a gun that can shoot steel shot I'm figuring a couple calls will be needed but what else? I could sit on my back porch and shoot at geese all day long if I wanted to. If I was going for duck I'm guessing a few decoys will be needed. That's about all I can think of but again I don't know a thing about it so any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


if you invite me over to shoot geese off you back deck i will pass on all my 35 years of waterfowling knowlage to you ..send me a pm with you'r name and number i live in salem . i can help you out


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Shootin' off the back porch seems like an easy fun thing to do....but it will only happen a time or two before the geese realize "where NOT to fly" !

Then the real work (and expense) begins,, driving/scouting miles an miles of backroads for X fields, aquiring permission to hunt the X fields....and being disappointed when turned down because firstflight or some other hunters already have so many fields locked up It's VERY competitive.
And don't forget the hundreds of dollars spent on the latest greatest goose decoys and the newest camo clothing to come along and semi auto camo clad shotguns to match that clothing.....now you're into the thousands of $$$$ ! 

I'm kidding of course....a little, as you don't need "all" that stuff, but, it might make you want to re-assess "getting into hunting waterfowl", it does take a LOT of money, hard work and dedication if you want to be successful.

If you choose to try it next season....Good Luck.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you all for the info the initial investment is what concerns me but I may try it with out all the fancy stuff I don't have anything special for another hunting so what the heck I may try it but it will depend on how deep I get into scouting and prepping for bow season.

As far as the back portch shooting goes I don't think I actually could the farmer may not like the shot raining down on his cows but sometimes when he rotates fields it could be done 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Don't do it. It will ruin your life.

Seriously, before you spend a dime, go with someone that is setup right. I've been doing it 28 years and I have seen a lot of people spend small fortunes getting setup and selling their gear two years later when they realize how tough it was.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i am all set up and i have been doing it for 35 years . i would take you out and show you how i do it ..and i have all top of the line gear ..


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

All I can tell you is start small, until you decide if you like it or not. I will tell you it is not an easy way to hunt. Lots of work, however the rewards, and memories are well worth the sweat you'll spend. If you fall in love with the sport, you'll end up with a small fortune invested. Decoys, blinds, calls, waders, clothing, decoys, more calls, an enclosed trailer, decoys, 4 wheeler, retreiver, did I mention decoys yet?, Then last but not least, decoys.


----------

